# subclass 100 visa!



## smnsam (Jul 24, 2011)

My sister applied for partner visa subclass 100, 11, March 2010, and her visa was granted August 15th 2010
She enterd Australia 2nd of September 2010.

She was told that her husband was responsible for assisting her financially and with accomodation during the first two years.

My question is two years starts wheather she first landed in Australia or the date application submitted to the embassy?

Please give me an answer.

Thank You!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

The question is irrelevant unless your sister is financially struggling. Because she applied offshore, the 2 years would start once she enters Australia. The reason for this 2 year period is that she is not eligible for Centrelink payments those first 2 years; so unless she can support herself her husband will have to support her 100%.

Though I don't see why it's important. What is your sister planning to do?


----------



## smnsam (Jul 24, 2011)

yes, sha has a problem to find work, some employers give priority for persons who get social benifits.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

That's a shame that she's having trouble finding work, but I'm not aware that employers "give priority to people who get social benefits", that would be practically illegal.

Are you saying that an employer won't hire someone who can't get access to Centrelink? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## homeboy0312 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi there, can i confirm that did your sister get subclass 309 or 100?

Basing on what you said, I think shes got a 309 since this is the period when she is a temporary resident and requires assurance of support.

if she got subclass 100, I dont think AoS applies as she is already eligible for centerline benefits.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

homeboy0312 said:


> hi there, can i confirm that did your sister get subclass 309 or 100?
> 
> Basing on what you said, I think shes got a 309 since this is the period when she is a temporary resident and requires assurance of support.
> 
> if she got subclass 100, I dont think AoS applies as she is already eligible for centerline benefits.


Thanks homeboy, I wonder now whether the posted meant that she got the temporary stage 309 or if they already had that and was reassessed for the 100.

_Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)_

If she is now a permanent resident on a 100 visa she will have access to Centrelink and the sponsor will have already met the 2 year support requirement.

If she _is_ in fact a temporary resident on a 309 visa, she does not have access to Centrelink and her sponsor is obligated to support her.

This isn't about an Assurance of support though. The poster wanted to know about the sponsor's obligations to the applicant because the applicant in this case is having trouble finding a job.


----------



## smnsam (Jul 24, 2011)

her visa is spouse visa subclass 100, and I saw the documents she received with that visa, and it clearly said that first two years hes husband has to support her including medical but some exceptions.
now already one year passed until now she has no work, and according to her she applied many online and personally met some job agents, 
now she follows elder care course.

Thank you much for all replies!


----------



## navdeepkaur (Jul 26, 2011)

SarahM said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's a shame that she's having trouble finding work, but I'm not aware that employers "give priority to people who get social benefits", that would be practically illegal.
> 
> Are you saying that an employer won't hire someone who can't get access to Centrelink? That doesn't make much sense.


hi i applied for subclass 100 in march 2011 in brisbane and still waiting.do u have any idea how long it gonna take as my two years were passed in march 2011


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

navdeepkaur said:


> hi i applied for subclass 100 in march 2011 in brisbane and still waiting.do u have any idea how long it gonna take as my two years were passed in march 2011


The standard processing times for the subclass 100 are as follows:
High risk country - 8 months
Low risk country - 6 months


----------

